
Examining How a PG&E Transmission Line Claimed 85 Lives in the 2018 Camp Fire - ahyattdev
https://hackaday.com/2020/09/17/closely-examining-how-a-pge-transmission-line-claimed-85-lives-in-the-2018-camp-fire/
======
detaro
discussion of the source this article is based on:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24499924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24499924)

